
Building the back-end of the Tour of California “Tour Tracker” using Flex Data Services - davidw
http://coenraets.org/blog/2007/02/building-the-back-end-of-the-tour-of-california-%E2%80%9Ctour-tracker%E2%80%9D-using-flex-data-services/
======
davidw
Kind of out of date, but it seems interesting, and I love cycling:-)

